# Aggressive Zebra Dove



## Kimplovell (May 16, 2016)

My zebra dove has been aggressive towards me, not my husband and not my son, just me. I nursed him from a one week old, featherless, baby. He/She likes to peck on me and chases my feet when walking around. He also makes odd noises and flaring of his/her wings. I have tried to look up why this behavior is happening but can't find any definite answers to it. Can anyone give me a clue as to what is going on? Is this something to do with mating and does this behavior give me insight as to if this is a male or female?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is probably a male, probably an only bird, and is seeing you as his mate. He is probably trying to drive you to his nest, or where ever it is that he sleeps. Most birds are much happier with a mate. Can you get a little female to make him happy and more fulfilled? Even if yours is a female, which I don't think is the case, 2 females will get along, but not 2 males.


----------



## Kimplovell (May 16, 2016)

I would love to find a mate for him. Good to know it is a him. My husband found him on the side of the road and brought him home. He is absolutely beautiful and loving. We have two other birds, a yellow napped amazon parrot and a cockatiel. He doesn't have anything to do with them. I will keep a look out for a mate for him. Thank you so much for your response.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cannot be positive that he is male, but he sounds it.


----------

